# #6 of nine



## robert flynt (Mar 23, 2018)

Well here is #6 with a dyed bone handle, three more to go.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 23, 2018)

Keep them coming Robert. Is that camel bone? I really like the color.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 23, 2018)

Incredible quality, as always! Beautiful knife! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2018)

Another one I really like the blade style of.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 24, 2018)

Foot Patrol said:


> Keep them coming Robert. Is that camel bone? I really like the color.


Sell didn't list it as camel bone so I hesitated to post it as camel bone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 30, 2018)

Damn you've been busy! Another winner!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

